# Kavanaugh clash reopens stolen valor allegations against Sen. Blumenthal



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/ka...olen-valor-allegations-against-sen-blumenthal

A little SEMPER-FIB? "Falsus in uno, falsus in omnibus,"

A LIAR AND HYPOCRITE OF THE HIGHEST ORDER! This is what we have in the senate? A disgrace to the veterans who actually served and the American public as a whole .


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

How is it just a allegation when it is on audio and video recording. He is also the one who said during the hearing" false on one thing false on all things" I guess he was talking about himself.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

denner12 said:


> ...A little SEMPER-FIB?...


Nicely punned!
Kudos!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If that's true about blumenthal , there could be possible implications of anyone he has ever prosecuted..
it goes beyond public trust. His testimonies should be investigated. 

Obviously he doesn't know or realize the indignity of such a claim. 
Does he understand the oath of office 
I think there should be an open FBI investigation.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Obama signed the Stolen Valor act in June 2013. Blumenthal may be in harms way over this. If he claimed to earn the Vietnam Service Medal he did comit Stolen Valor and should've received 6 months in jail!!!!!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Why does anyone think they can get away with this? It's sooo easy to check. First thing I ask is age, if he's four or more years younger than me the chances he served in Viet Nam are slim. Ask unit and you'll probably get "I was a Green Beret. My answer is "A Green Beret is a hat, what unit designation were you in?" What year were you there? Where in Viet Nam? By now he's sweating and trying to get away. For an elected official to try this is more than stupid. How would he think he wouldn't be found out?


----------



## Kp67 (Aug 1, 2018)

Been a lurker here for a while-first post. I was working in a very rural little gas/mini mart store a couple of yrs ago. A resort up the road was having a wounded warrior type thing. A guy comes in to pay for gas and tells me he is going to this event. Somehow he comes to mention that he served in my outfit in RVN as a corpman. So, I ask him when he was over there w/o telling him that I was in that outfit over there. He gives me a date. I had to tell him that we weren't over there then that we had already been pulled out and i didn't remember him either. You kind of remember the docs and there were not a lot of them to remember in a company that was usually about 1/2 strength. He turned around and split. Caught in the middle of nowhere feeding his line of BS. What where the chances of running into someone that had really been there in that unit at that time. I will never understand why people need to lie about such stuff. Semper Fib is a good one, btw.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

He had gotten away with it for over 10 years until his service record was revealed then he said I was misunderstood I said I was a Vietnam Era Vet.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Blue Menthol is a disgrace, but alas his constituents are every bit as bad for re-electing the deferment seeking liar. There are a lot of liars and crooks in office because the low info voters vote the party line regardless of the skunk candidate.

No stolen valor here. I helped Ronnie Reagan win the "Cold War" 5/79-11/83 in the USAF. "Peace though strength!"

GW


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, Brian Dennehy did the same thing; he claimed he served in Vietnam & told tall tales of combat & came clean later when he was caught. Some people want respect & admiration without earning it. Maybe they have self esteem issues & are trying to make up for their lack of accomplishments.
I've worked with several people like that - they'll make up stories about raises they never got, employee of the year awards, how they raced boats, cars professionally, played professional baseball, etc.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

> they have self esteem issues & are trying to make up for their lack of accomplishments


You hit the nail on the head here.
Maybe add a some shame to the mix.

But to be a successful pol you have to know how to lie over and over again.


----------

